# Raw files



## Commonman (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm looking into getting a Nikon D-80.  It allows the taking of raw files.
What is a raw file?   Will it give me the highest quality?


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 6, 2007)

i'll be honest...if you have to ask what RAW is you really don't need a D80...

look into the D40


----------



## Commonman (Oct 6, 2007)

I am wondering what the Canon equivalent of a Nikon d-80 is.  
I am looking for the highest resolution so I can enlarge the digital photos.
However, I am wondering if my i-Mac G4 can handle raw files


----------



## Patrice (Oct 6, 2007)

This is not a stupid question.
The raw file is the digital equivalent of a negative and it will need postprocessing to get the most out of it. It offers the most possibility for creative post processing and best printing. (from your signature, it's obvious you know about negatives!!) The D80 can record both jpg (raw processed by the camera) and raw. Suggest you save as both for a while before shooting in raw only. 
Have fun, the D80 is nice little camera.


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 6, 2007)

woa woa, i never said it was a stupid question...

and your G4 is going to STRUGGLE with large RAW's in photoshop


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 6, 2007)

Mesoam said:


> woa woa, i never said it was a stupid question...
> 
> and your G4 is going to STRUGGLE with large RAW's in photoshop



Maybe, but it's probably only limited by ram.

The Canon equivalent would probably be the 20d or 30d


----------



## Efergoh (Oct 7, 2007)

Mesoam said:


> woa woa, i never said it was a stupid question...
> 
> and your G4 is going to STRUGGLE with large RAW's in photoshop



No, it won't. I use a G4 every day with zero problems at all.
Hell, my Laptop (Dell Latitude D505) does fine with RAW+photoshop

obviously, the more RAM you have the better, but with 1Gb of RAM on hand with the G4, I'm not exactly limping along.

This month's issue of pop photo has a real nice article comparing RAW v Jpeg. The side by side image comparisions really drive the point home. You get a lot more out of RAW than you ever will with Jpeg. When edit a RAW file, don't save it as a Jpeg, that defeats the purpose. Save as a TIFF or a PSD unless your source for prints only takes jpg.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 7, 2007)

I had no problem processing wedding photographs on a Dell Insprion 4100 with 512mb of RAM, and an 866mhz cpu. And those are the 10mpx RAWs from the D200 not the smaller D70 ones.

There's a lot of missinformation on this entire forum about the type of computer needed for image work. Digital photography didn't just come out this year with the core2duos you know


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 7, 2007)

Efergoh said:


> No, it won't. I use a G4 every day with zero problems at all.
> .



you must have the patience of a god as my G4 at my old job had 768mb ram, i would use it for Notes, CS2 and surfing, and it didn't handle RAW too well, "fine" jpegs were not and issue but making changes to the photo (levels e/t/c) were not instant by any means


----------



## useddigitalslrcamera (Oct 14, 2007)

I shoot nothing but RAW file with my Canon 5D and would never go back to shooting JPEG's. RAW files give you so much flexibility with exposure, color, white balance, you can sharpen, and the is no loss in the file while you are making adjustments. There are many great books out there that explain working with RAW files and setting up a workflow.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Oct 14, 2007)

I use my g4 powerbook for everything I do with my images. It zips along...I know nothing about computers and know my husband has done some things to it so maby that helps. 
I also didn't know what RAW was when I got my D80. Heck I didn't know what ISO, WB, apurture or just about anything else that had to do with my camera. Granted I am not expert in 3-4 months but I am sure as heck glad I decided to go with the D80 and not the D40. People can learn.
I like what Pratice had to say, ditto.


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 14, 2007)

I also am someone that shoots only uncompressed RAW pictures. Results are superior than outputing JPegs in post processing, and I do not have to worry about white balance, just set it to AUTO and change during PP if needed.

Edit: I can use Nikon's Capture NX on a computer as "low" as a P2 and 256mb of RAM and its not that much slower, and still very usable. I am not familiar with MACs at all, but surely a machine with 700+mb of RAM cannot be that slow as to make using RAW pics unbearable.

One doesn't need a high end computer to edit RAW pics unless you are doing some massive PP'ing using apps like Adobe CS3 or doing 2000+ pics at a time.


----------



## Commonman (Oct 23, 2007)

I have learned much from this forum so I thank you all.  Sweetsomedays,
are you saying that you could not shoot in RAW format with the D40?  I was leaning towards the D80 anyway but if the D40 will not shoot in RAW I will not get it - especially after learning what I've learned about RAW.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 23, 2007)

Article - Why RAW?

Pop Photo Article (click on the image for more info)

Understanding RAW


----------



## Joxby (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't use photoshop, the ram you need is also dependant on the processing software you use.
If you use Nikon software, dunno about a p2 but my edition of Capture NX gobbles 500mb of ram on a save, Nikon Capture half that 250mb.
You dont say how much of an enlargement an "enlargement" is and the minimum resolution...


----------



## nossie (Oct 23, 2007)

This ape only ever shoots in RAW.  
Some say to shoot in RAW + JPEG simultaneously because if you got the shot then you don't need to post process but fek that coz most of the time you're gonna wanna fiddle about to see if you can get anything more out of it.
Big Mike ever resourceful posted useful some links.  Go with the Raw option.



> i'll be honest...if you have to ask what RAW is you really don't need a D80...


Dunno about that?! Could be a world class photographer just making the move to digital


----------



## Helen B (Oct 23, 2007)

Commonman said:


> I have learned much from this forum so I thank you all.  Sweetsomedays,
> are you saying that you could not shoot in RAW format with the D40?  I was leaning towards the D80 anyway but if the D40 will not shoot in RAW I will not get it - especially after learning what I've learned about RAW.



The D40 and D40x shoot in raw. It is compressed, slightly lossy raw but it is still raw, and it is difficult to tell the difference on those Nikons that have the option of lossless raw and lossy raw. I decided to buy a D40x after I bought one for someone else, then while showing them how to use it I discovered how high the image quality was. It is a nice, small camera. I use it in manual most of the time, with AI-S lenses.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Jestev (Oct 23, 2007)

I spent the first year with my Nikon D50 shooting only high and large JPEGs and won tons of competitions and awards with it, and then finally switched to RAW. The first batch I ever shot and edited in RAW got me Grand Prize in a competition for professionals, amateurs, and youth even when I entered as a youth. 

This shows that you can get great images and win with JPEG or RAW IQ, but I can say from experience that RAW images on Nikons do give better results than JPEGs. It is worth shooting RAW simply because it doesn't compress the data so you make more, better decisions about exposure in post-processing.


----------



## Lucas_L (Oct 30, 2007)

RAW= raw footage. 
JPEG= Auto touch up and finishing withing the camera processor. 

RAW, much like TIFF, flies are gigantic until compressed.


----------

